# Milk Paint over Danish Oil



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all - I tried adding a stripe of milk paint (1/16" wide) on a box. The box is finished with three coats of Watco Danish Oil (walnut). I pulled the masking tape off and almost all the paint came off with it. I had made test pieces where it worked fine. I think my paint was a bit thicker on the box then on the test piece, but not significantly. Any thoughts on what might have gone wrong? I also got a weird discoloured stripe where the paint came off. Thanks.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If the oil is the least bit wet or uncured, no water based paint or clear coat will stick. I would have some doubts about an oil finish ever supporting a water based paint.


----------



## dubois (May 21, 2013)

The oil is permeable and it and the wood have taken on moisture from the paint leaving a dark stripe which will probably fade away soon, if not by the time you read this.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> If the oil is the least bit wet or uncured, no water based paint or clear coat will stick. I would have some doubts about an oil finish ever supporting a water based paint.
> 
> - ArtMann


Thanks Art. Do you think a coat of shellac would help?

Dubois, line is still there. Hopefully it won't matter as I'll paint over it if the shellac works. Thanks.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not convinced that Watco Danish oil ever fully cures. In any event if it does, it takes a long time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Scrape off the paint, re-oil and let cure
for 30 days. Apply shellac. The paint may
stick but more shellac will need to go over
to keep it on.

I've seen paint stripes buried in film finishes
on guitars. Scuff sanding the layer the
paint goes on to 220 or so should help the
paint adhere better.

My idea is theoretical, but I would do it.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Loren - I'll give it a try and report back. Might not get to wait the full 30 days as I need this for Christmas though.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Have you tried using an oil based paint for the stripe?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Have you tried using an oil based paint for the stripe?
> 
> - bilyo


That would be the easy solution but I already had the milk paint and have painted the bottom panel. I want to keep the same colour throughout the piece and don't want to buy more paint. I'll probably go without the stripe if the current plan doesn't work.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I understand and I think Loren's "theory" will likely work. If you haven't started already, I wonder if adding some japan drier to the danish oil might help it to work better within your time frame. I've used it in BLO mixes successfully. Someone with more experience might answer.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I know it is a little late this time around but try to ask here before you try a new finishing schedule. In this case, lots of people could have told you to either stick with all water based materials or stick with all solvent based materials or take some very careful precautions before using both.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> I know it is a little late this time around but try to ask here before you try a new finishing schedule. In this case, lots of people could have told you to either stick with all water based materials or stick with all solvent based materials or take some very careful precautions before using both.
> 
> - ArtMann


The worst part is that I know all this. Just wasn't using the old thinking cap.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Update: the shellac undercoat worked well. Put on three thin coats of shellac last week. Taped it off and painted today.


















I'll put another three coats of shellac over the paint now. Then this one will be all done.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*good job !!*

but my question for the first try is - - - how long was the tape on after painting the stripe ?

for best results in any masked painting project is to remove the masking tape immediately
after painting. or else you run the inherent risk of paint pull-up and rough edges, as you experienced.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Weird, I thought I answered this on the 26th. Seems it never posted. Tape came off immediately after the third coat of paint went on. The rough edges aren't actually too bad. That line is 1/16" wide so its slightly exaggerated.


----------

